# Electricidad Inalambrica



## clintonfernando (Feb 16, 2007)

Eh decidido hacer una pequeña investigación sobre lo que es la electricidad inalambrica (porque si existe) y pues desearía que me ayudaran en lo que pudieran pues tengo pensado llevarlo a  cabo hasta donde mi capacidad me lleve (claro que con su ayuda).

Necesito información sobre: Teoría de Nikola Tesla, esquemas de su proyecto, practicas y últimos avances en ese tema.

Si en algo me pueden ayudar estaré muy gustoso en leerlo.

Gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo no me calentaría la cabeza estudiando en torno a las investigaciones de Nikola Tesla acerca de la "energía gratuita" o "energía a distancia". Nadie, que yo sepa, ha conseguido nada parecido. Creo que forma parte de las leyendas urbanas de la ciencia.
Sin embargo sí que existen formas de transmitir electricidad a distancia sin cables, comprobadas y utilizadas en la actualidad por diversos fabricantes.
Una es la RF. Las tarjetas RFID (en mi trabajo las utilizamos para identificarnos en las puertas de entrada y para pagar en las autopistas). Reciben ondas de radio, las rectifican y filtran y con la energía que proporcionan hacen funcionar sus circuitos y contestan enviando datos con su emisor de radio.
Otra son las microondas. Creo que en EEUU han hecho volar un pequeño avión eléctrico sin baterías, tiene una antena que capta un chorro de mcroondas y lo convierte electricidad para alimentarse. En Japón había un proyecto de poner paneles solares en órbita y enviar la energía a la Tierra en forma de microondas.


----------



## rickproteo (Feb 23, 2007)

Esta bueno, ofrece muchas ventajas pero se sabe a que potencia, nivel de radiación, que tanto puede afectar a la atmosfera ó si la veneficia, hay que tener en cuenta que la atmosfera no es vacio.
Pero me interesa mucho el viejo tesla era un genio pero los del ejercito de eeuu ocultaron muchas cosas que no habia llegado a publicar.
Tambien me interesa como jovi este tema.
Saludos colegas.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 23, 2007)

Es practicamente utopico, lo que dicen esas investigaciones, yo no me molestaria en investigar eso


----------



## clintonfernando (Feb 26, 2007)

Como veran les eh comentado mi interes sobre la electricidad inalambrica, aunque por ahora solo eh encontrado letras y mas letrasestoy trabajando en eso, perono quedaria de mas para aquellos que seinteresan en hecharle un vistazo a este articulo sobre una radio sin pilas;

http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/fisilab1_a.html

Disfrutenlo


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2007)

clintonfernando dijo:
			
		

> Eh decidido hacer una pequeña investigación sobre lo que es la electricidad inalambrica (porque si existe) y pues desearía que me ayudaran en lo que pudieran pues tengo pensado llevarlo a  cabo hasta donde mi capacidad me lleve (claro que con su ayuda).
> 
> Necesito información sobre: Teoría de Nikola Tesla, esquemas de su proyecto, practicas y últimos avances en ese tema.
> 
> ...



yo consumiria el tiempo apendiendo los conseptos basicos de la electricidad.para luego darme cuenta que la elecricidad inalambrica existe pero no vale la pena construir una central de 10000W para encender una lampara a 50 metros


----------



## capitanp (Mar 2, 2007)

Veo que me has echo caso


----------



## tron (Abr 6, 2007)

Hola

Estuve buscando información sobre electicidad inalambrica y encontré unos archivos desclasificados del FBI sobre Nikola Tesla donde el dice afirmar que puede construir una antena capaz de enviar electricidad a 12000 km de distancia con una pérdida de menos del 5%, segun este texto el proyecto no fue apoyado y nunca se realizó la inversion por motivos económicos (ya no sería negocio regalar electricidad). Tesla menciona brebemente el inyectar altas tensiones, del orden de los megavolts a la ionosfera, (capa de la atmósfera cargada de iones donde existe una facilidad mayor para conducir electricidad) y de esta manera recorrer largas distancias.

Ficcion o realidad, la vision de Tesla ha sido superada por la ambición de los ejecutivos de la industria basada en el capitalismo. Es un hecho que no se han realizado (o publicado) suficientes experimentos para asegurarse que esta tecnologia no conviene.

si tienen interés busquen el asi llamado "rayo mortal" o algo asi, suena muy interesante.

Martin MM


----------



## jonidimo (Feb 25, 2012)

¿Ésto te servira?




¿O buscabas algo así?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2012)

Esos videos son simplemente geniales, buena idea...

mi pregunta es...con todo esto de la energía viajando por el espacio el cáncer no aumentará en unos cuantos millones de veces¿¿¿¿????


----------



## jonidimo (Feb 25, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Esos videos son simplemente geniales, buena idea...
> 
> mi pregunta es...con todo esto de la energía viajando por el espacio el cáncer no aumentará en unos cuantos millones de veces¿¿¿¿????



Personalmente desconozco los efectos de la radiación en ésto. Pero con todas las ondas de celulares, de televisión digital, antenas de radio, transformadores, campos magneticos de los artefactos, etc. ... creo que es algo mínimo en relación a todo eso.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2012)

No es mínimo, y efectivamente el 80% del cáncer se debe a radiaciones y contaminación ambiental.

Además imaginate agregar energía a este pobre espacio lleno de las mismas...

Qué frecuencias quedan disponibles?
La energía si está toda a la misma frecuencia le llegaría a todos por igual...habiendo un consumo excesivo en ese campo
Si hubiera diferentes frecuencias para cada ususario no nos alcanza el espectro total para dicho caso
Todos esos campos entrecruzandosé nos e afectarían los unos a los otros???, cosa que ya viene pasando


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola
 Aflojen no todo es como se piensa. La mayoria de la cosas no molestan es preferible la señales de radar que una antena de AM de los años 50 que podria quemar una pajaro que vuele a 30 metros de ella...

Cordial saludo


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

creo que si ponemos unos cuantos watts al aire en las transmisiones de radio y television,podemos poner 110V de alterna igual,pero ojo con el que esta cerca de la onda pobres pajaros!!!!


----------



## pacio (Feb 28, 2012)

lindos videos, muy interesantes, pero yo creo que esto va en contra de la "eficiencia" osea, suponiendo que esto funcione y sea viable,si necesitas 10000W  para poder prender un led a un km de distancia es un total despropósito, prefiero un km de cable pero tenes casi los 10000W osea, para mi por mas que se quiten los molestos cables es una idea bastante obsoleta refiriéndose a la eficiencia, OJO esto es a mi parecer eh!

espero nadie se ofenda por esto :S

abrazo muchachos


----------



## jonidimo (Feb 28, 2012)

pacio dijo:


> lindos videos, muy interesantes, pero yo creo que esto va en contra de la "eficiencia" osea, suponiendo que esto funcione y sea viable,si necesitas 10000W  para poder prender un led a un km de distancia es un total despropósito, prefiero un km de cable pero tenes casi los 10000W osea, para mi por mas que se quiten los molestos cables es una idea bastante obsoleta refiriéndose a la eficiencia, OJO esto es a mi parecer eh!
> 
> espero nadie se ofenda por esto :S
> 
> abrazo muchachos



Pero obviamente no va a haber 1 sólo generador cada mil km de distancias, como así hay transformadores para los cables cada cierta distancia, con ésto lo mismo, habría estaciones repetidoras.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola

una cosa es compensar en el escritorio otra el mundo paso a paso chicos

saludos


----------



## pacio (Feb 28, 2012)

jonidimo dijo:


> Pero obviamente no va a haber 1 sólo generador cada mil km de distancias, como así hay transformadores para los cables cada cierta distancia, con ésto lo mismo, habría estaciones repetidoras.



sisisis, logicamente, pero de todas maneras estas perdiendo decenas, o cuentos de watts en el proceso, me parece que tendria que tener mucha eficiencia para emplearlo, ademas, como dijo el compañero habria que ver en que frecuencia actuaria,ademas de que creo yo que nos quemaria la cabeza tanta corriente en el aire ajjaja igual, toco de oido nada mas, nunca me puse a averiguar mucho el tema.

igual, tiene razon SSTC no vendria nada mal que se usara para la casa, pero de todas maneras les falta solucionar muchos problemas antes de que esto sea posible!

abrazo


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 28, 2012)

Creo que la mejor manera sería usar cables jaja , pero no esta mal investigar sobre Tesla, un poco mas de info.
*jonidimo* Muy buenos los videos. El segundo es muy interesante, Habría que probarlo con otros materiales aver que resultado obtenemos.
Saludos!


----------



## jonidimo (Mar 27, 2012)

Acá dejo otro vídeo mejor todavía que cualquiera de esos 2. Es de las ondas de radio, pero al fin y al cabo electricidad o energia inalambrica:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2012)

Si para monear y encender un led está muy bien. Ahora alguien que me envíe 50kW desde un par de km, la cosa cambia "un poquito".


----------



## jjusty (Mar 27, 2012)

Parece que ya hay alguien interesado en los experimentos de Tesla desde los años 90. 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program
180 antenas dipolo, 3,6MW emitidos a la ionosfera a 16Khz.
Aunque no es lo mismo se parece bastante.


----------

